# Okie From Muskogee Missing good BBQ in PA.



## aaron85 (Jul 10, 2008)

I just wonted to say Howdy!!! I grew up in Oklahoma and love good Q. I moved here almost 7 years ago and have yet to find good Q here. So what did I do. I made a smoker! It took 3 years but it was done last Saturday! (well 98% done Still have some tweaking to do) Smoked my first rack of ribs Sunday. There was a little to much smoke Need to make int intake holes on the fire box bigger. But any way Ill be doing a brisket Sunday we will see how it turns out.
here is some pic's of smoker
Attachment 10571
Attachment 10572


----------



## meowey (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome to SMF!  Enjoy the forums!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## dennisdocb (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome to the world of smoke...Fuel...Fire...Smoke....Meat the only things nedded for good eats....smoke on!!!!!


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 11, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF, Aaron.   Many of us ended up here in pursuit of that Que experience from our distant past so we had to learn to make our own.  The SMF will have you up and running quickly. (assuming you are a noob - if not I apologize)


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 11, 2008)

Aaron,
She is beautiful! job well done!! 
I will be sending great juju to your brisket this weekend. Try the smokeyokie sear method...it really is the greatest way to cook a brisket..IMHO...YUM!!
I will look forward to your Q-VUE!!


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 11, 2008)

Glad to have with us at the SMF. Nice lookin' smoker you've got going.


----------



## ronp (Jul 11, 2008)

Welcome, and good luck on your smokes!


----------



## cman95 (Jul 11, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. This is THE place to be. Nice looking smoker. What is her name?


----------



## erain (Jul 11, 2008)

welcome to the forum!!! cant wait to see qview of that smoker loaded down and smokin!!!!


----------



## dadwith4daughters (Jul 11, 2008)

Welcome to the family. Look forward to your q-view in that new rig.


----------



## aaron85 (Jul 11, 2008)

I started smoking my last year befor I left Oklahoma and never was that great with the result (it was good but not great)  It is now time for me to step it up some.

Thank you all for welcoming me to the SMF forum


----------



## aaron85 (Jul 11, 2008)

I was gowning to try that but I bought a 6 lb flat cut it was all I could find I will try again tonight at a different store.


----------



## buck wheezer (Jul 11, 2008)

Welcome, Aaron85!

I grew up in NE PA and didn't know about Q (we used to call sloppy joes "barbeque"--sad, I know). I'm counting on you to spread the Q gospel back home (so there's something there when I visit my folks). This is the place to learn, a Q seminary, of sorts.

One drawback to this site is finding new hobbies to support the Q habit. After seeing your pics, I have to learn to weld....


----------



## aaron85 (Jul 11, 2008)

Buck I will do what I can!!!! This was my first time using a Arc welder I grew up using a MIG welder. Also I do have another hobby you can see it a video here Still trying to figure out how to combine the 2.


----------



## keith54 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Aaron, Welcome to the forum and glad your here. I checked out your other hobby....awesome dude!!!


----------



## Dutch (Jul 11, 2008)

Aaron, welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you with us. Hang out in the forums and read the different tips and tricks that others have learned and shared; expeirment with what you learn here and you will soon be amazing your family and friends with some awesome que!

Nice smoker you built there, I'm like Buck-I have a hankering to learn to weld. Now that I have an unused 220 line at my house, my son has offered to bring his mig welder and plasma cutter over and teach me.  Now whenever I see a steel tank when I'm out and about, I run ideas through my head on how I can turn it into a smoker.

Enjoy!


----------



## aaron85 (Jul 11, 2008)

Keith thank you. I'm thinking this would be great smoking a brisket and also getting work done on my display at the same time. We will see how that goes.

Dutch welding isnt that hard if you take you're time. I have about 50.00 in that smoker! (Thanks to my FIL) The day I was bringing it out of the shop and was about to paint it I had someone ask If I would make him one. LOL I told him I would think about it. BTW After reading you're post on you're Beens I went out and got everything for them at lunch today gonna try them Sunday.. Also found a good looking Brisket 12 pounder going to try to sear it also. I was surprised I could fit everything into my office Fridge.


----------



## kookie (Jul 12, 2008)

Welcome to the site.......Damn nice rig you made there...........


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 12, 2008)

Welcome Aaron.  Nice labor of love.


----------



## vince (Jul 12, 2008)

Welcome to SMF, and what a nice heavy duty smoker,


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Aaron, from another Okie. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Glad to have you here, like the looks of your smoker!


----------



## tf bbq (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice looking smoker, wish I had one. Welcome to the forums.


----------



## shooterrick (Jul 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.  Great little smoker ya got there.


----------

